# New Arcade!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We have done it again here at DBSTalk.COM we have expanded our DBSTalk.COM arcade for your enjoyment!

We have installed a new deluxe version of our Arcade System, this new system gives you many new feature and will also give us the ability to monthly champions on select games!

We have also added a bunch of new games! We now have close to 30 games for your enjoyment!

We are now even more like a real arcade, except you do not need any quarters to play!

To play in our arcade you must be a registered member and you should be using Internet Explorer as your browser.

To get to our new Arcade CLICK HERE

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Apparently, I'm getting a "database" error when logging into the Arcade.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm Really? Can you post a copy of the error message for me so I can figure out what going on. Thanks


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Will the Opera browser work?


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm actually happy about this. More games = more chances to have a high score. Although you need to kick vado4 off, he keeps breaking my high score at snake. I just can't compete


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Hmm Really? Can you post a copy of the error message for me so I can figure out what going on. Thanks *


There seems to have been a slight problem with the DBSTalk.COM/SatelliteTalk.COM database.
Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.

An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

The browser? IE6SP1.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

There is no error code? 

I know the arcade is working as many are playing it. 

There had to be more to the error message.


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

I am not sure if bejeweled works. I finished a game, but it didn't enable me to enter the score.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah it looks like it craps out after 8 levels, I was just playing and the same thing happened to me.

Too bad its a fun game.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Do the games work with the Opera browser or just Internet Explorer.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The games work with any browser that supports Flash however the score keeping only works correctly with IE.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Z'loth, is the error message only happening to you on Tetris?

Anyone else getting any errors?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok Z'loth I think I figured it out (I just don't know how to fix it) The ' in your username is not being liked by the database.

I would suggest making a new username is Zloth without the ' if you want to play the arcade for now. I am looking for a fix though.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Hmm... I'm getting the following error message when I use the back button on my browser to get back to the games:

A data mismatch has been discovered between the game and the arcade, normally as the result of a cheating attempt. This attempt has been logged, and the score invalidated. If you feel that you are receiving this message in error, please contact the system administrator. 

Any remedy to this?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Correct, if you go back to get back to the game press your reload button, this is to prevent people from making up scores (it says this at the bottom of all the game)

BTW I just added a handful of new games.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Ok Z'loth I think I figured it out (I just don't know how to fix it) The ' in your username is not being liked by the database.*


Darn.... I just knew my username would get me into trouble one day.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

New arcade? Woohoo! Now more ways to burn time at school! HAIL SCOTT!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Kevin, why don't you 'burn' some time trying to learn something that will help you become a more productive adult when you grow up?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey give 3D Ball a try!

This is one addictive game!


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I know, I have a problem.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I made it up to level 8! Dang that game is hard and addictive!


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

I made it to 8 twice. Died right away. Last night when I went to bed and closed my eyes, I saw a green ball move closer then farter...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *Kevin, why don't you 'burn' some time trying to learn something that will help you become a more productive adult when you grow up?  *


When I said that I said it very jokingly. And believe me, I do fine in school and I'm already accepted into college.


----------

